# Oto Eggs?



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

So here is the thing. I have had these otos for a while now. Some of them have been in other tanks but over a month ago I put everyone in this heavily planted 20 gallon long. At the time, this tank had a pretty decent number of female betta splendens along with the 5 otos. Here within this week, I have rehomed all the female betta splendens which left the otos and some nerite snails as the only occupants of that tank. I did recently find two dead ones so that left with 3 otos. I added 5 juvie betta simplex(a small wild type betta) to the tank yesterday evening as well as two new small otos that I had in another tank. I was trying to take some pictures of the betta simplex today when I found eggs on the walls of the tank near where the adult otos were hanging out. To me they looked like cory eggs.(I have a breeding group of albino cories in another tank and have bred longfin peppers as well) but there has not been cories in this tank in well over a month so they are definately not cory eggs. I have 3 nerite snails(2 olive/1 Zebra) in the tank but these are not in any kinda cluster like snails lay there eggs. So if anyone has bred these interesting little guys-please feel free to give me your imput on the pics below.


Eggs on the left hand side of the tank(there are some on the back wall as well-to the left but not in focus)









Eggs on right hand back wall of the tank near where the adults were hanging out









Pic of the two adults that were hanging out together









Frontview of the tank they currently reside in


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oto catfish eggs will look like this:








Your pics aren't quite in focus so it would be hard to say. They could either be those Corys or the otos. But you said you haven't had the Corys in the tank in awhile so my best guess is the otos are breeding.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You have nerites in the tank, are the eggs shaped kind of like a sesame seed? Nerites don't lay in clusters like most snails but singly. And by the looks of them in those pics that is what they are.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree - those look to be nerite snail eggs. I have them in one of my tanks. Your second picture especially looks just like what I have, although mine are on plant leaves and driftwood


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hehehehe I am a believer on the nerite eggs now that I have stuck my finger in there and touched them. After looking at them for a while I began to think that maybe it was old egg impressions left from the cories because to me, my otos all look female. Plus if they were oto eggs then they would probably be unfertilized since they were all a solid white. Kinda glad that it wasn't oto eggs. LOL I have too much else going on with my wild bettas to worry with the poor little otos at the moment.  Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The thing with Oto eggs...they aren't laid in bunches and rarely on the glass. I do find them on the glass from time to time, but not very often. They will mostely be on the undersides of leaves.


----------

